# Overrated and Underrated Opinions



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)

A spin-off thread of unpopular opinions.


What are some overrated and underrated opinions?



>Overrated: Mustard

>Underrated: Honey mustard


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Fursuits.

Underrated: Eating cake with a spoon.


----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Expensive luxury vehicles

Underrated: 16-year-old car that drives perfectly


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Plastic sporks, because the fork part is useless.

Underrated: Sanford And Son


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> >Overrated: Mustard
> 
> >Underrated: Honey mustard



WHAT!??

THIS OPINION IS OUTRAGEOUS!!!

I demand at least 30 replies of character assassination, alt right dog whistle strawman connections, and maybe just a smidge of slander before my outrage will be satisfied!

Honey mustards pretty bomb though, like it on subs.

Overrated: Star Bucks coffee
Underrated: Mccafe coffee


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Plain crackers

Underrated: Matzos


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Sugarfree *anything*_._

Underrated: Eating meat. 'tis soooo goood. ~


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Metalcore

Underrated: Smooth Jazz from '90s-'2000s era _Local on the 8s_


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Online free to play PvP games
Underrated: Offline + option for LAN and internet racing games


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Underrated: Offline + option for LAN and internet racing games


Holy shit, the memories.

I miss playing Quake and Half-Life on our oldass computers at school, hot damn. Managed to talk our teacher into joining a tournament too. Fun times.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)

Overrated: Extending games and replay value with paid DLC and achievements

Underrated: Cheat codes and unlockables


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Overrated: Fursuits.


I think it depends on the maker. Some look real cool, many others looks like bad quality stuffed animals.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Newer games that constantly have day 1 patches because why release a finished game
Underrated: Actually completing the damn game as if you didn’t have the option to fix it like old times.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 1, 2021)

overrated: foxes
underrated: yeens


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: personal opinions.

Underrated: lack of opinions about my glorious  buns.


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 1, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Underrated: lack of opinions about my glorious  buns.


I DON’T WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HON
*Sir Mix-A-Lot intensifies*

Overrated: Pants
Underrated: Fleecy onesies & union suits for adults


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Folfs
Underrated: Maned Wolves

I mean, they look similar enough. Except one doesn't have a weird name.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> I DON’T WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HON
> *Sir Mix-A-Lot intensifies*


I've got the buns for all the fun, son!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 1, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Underrated: Fleecy onesies & union suits for adults


I legitimately almost bought a union suit a few weeks ago while buying long underwear. Mostly because I didn't know they still made them after 1890.

Overrated: Settlers of Catan
Underrated: Viticulture (the board game)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 1, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> overrated: foxes
> underrated: yeens


More yeens! 

All yeens are good but Brown Hyenas and Aardwolves in particular need more love.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Soda

Underrated: Sweet tea


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Kung-Fu

Underated: Combat Glima


----------



## aomagrat (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Craft beer

Underrated: Cheap beer


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 1, 2021)

/cmnd response
OVR_RTD: supercharged v8, RWD
UNDR_RTD: turbo 4/6, AWD, CVT​


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I legitimately almost bought a union suit a few weeks ago while buying long underwear. Mostly because I didn't know they still made them after 1890.
> 
> Overrated: Settlers of Catan
> Underrated: Viticulture (the board game)


Ooooh, Viticulture is a very fun, and not as well known game, as it should be. I can't wait till this pandemic lifts, as it's made board-gaming a bit...difficult!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Underrated: Eating cake with a spoon.


DDDDDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Vodka, whiskey and beer
Underrated: Rum and wines


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Hyenas & Huskies
Underrated: Foxes & Skunks

kekekekekekekekeke
I wonder if this comes off as narcissistic...
Nah, my bf is a fox after all!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Eating cake with a spoon.


That sounds like something someone would do in a parallel universe.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 1, 2021)

Overrated: Halloween (1978)

Underrated: The Car (1977)


----------



## Kumali (Feb 2, 2021)

Overrated: _The Big Lebowski_
Underrated: _In the Bleak Midwinter_


----------



## Faexie (Feb 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Underrated: Foxes


In what way are they underrated??? Is that some fox trick to confuse me?

Overrated: cheap lolipops
Underrated: candy corn


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 2, 2021)

Overrated: Basketball and Football
Underrated: BMX and skateboarding


----------



## Punji (Feb 2, 2021)

Overrated: Zootopia
Underrated: Cats Don't Dance


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 2, 2021)

Overrated: Zootopia

Underrated: Beastars


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 2, 2021)

Overrated: Call of Duty

Underrated: Darksiders


----------



## Kumali (Feb 2, 2021)

Overrated: _The Jungle Book_ (Disney, 1967)
Underrated: _The Jungle Book_ (Kipling, 1894) and _The Second Jungle Book_ (Kipling,1895)


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Overrated: _The Jungle Book_ (Disney, 1967)
> Underrated: _The Jungle Book_ (Kipling, 1894) and _The Second Jungle Book_ (Kipling,1895)



...but...but...but...it has some of my all time fave Disney musical bits!!!!






...still, the books are much, much different, and richer : )


----------



## Hogo (Feb 2, 2021)

Overrated: Charizard

Underrated: my mom's lil doggie, just look at him:


----------



## Kumali (Feb 2, 2021)

Simo said:


> ...still, the books are much, much different, and richer : )


Bagheera in the Kipling original actually reminds me just a bit of Keith Richards.   Similar sort of elegant, swaggering, outlaw cool.

One of my favorite lines of dialogue in the Kipling _Jungle Book_ is when the wolf pack has elected to adopt and protect the infant Mowgli, thus saving him from the tiger Shere Khan - Shere Khan goes roaring off into the night with rage, and...

_“Ay, roar well," said Bagheera, under his whiskers, "for the time will come when this naked thing will make thee roar to another tune, or I know nothing of man.”_


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 5, 2021)

Overrated: Power metal

Underrated: Black metal


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 5, 2021)

Overrated : the twilight zone (even many of the older ones are not that deep)
Underrated : turning the TV off


----------



## anonfoxer (Feb 5, 2021)

Overrated: Nutella

Underrated: Fursuits


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 5, 2021)

Overrated: Being productive
Underrated: Sleeping enough


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 6, 2021)

Overrated: foxes
Underrated: frogs


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 6, 2021)

Overrated: Cats on the internet
Underrated: Everything else


----------



## Kumali (Feb 6, 2021)

Overrated: The Beatles' _White Album_
Underrated: The Grateful Dead's _Aoxomoxoa_


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 6, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Overrated : the twilight zone (even many of the older ones are not that deep)
> Underrated : turning the TV off


We need to talk outside.


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 6, 2021)

Overrated: McDonald’s French fries

Underrated: Fries anywhere else.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 6, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> We need to talk outside.


Okay!


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 8, 2021)

Overrated: Taking Vitamins in da morning
Underrated: Taking Vitamins before bed


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 9, 2021)

Overrated: Electric guitars, steel string guitars.
Underrated: Classical guitars


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 9, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Overrated: Hyenas & Huskies
> Underrated: Foxes & Skunks
> 
> kekekekekekekekeke
> ...



In Korea: 

Overrated: All canines, all vulpines, all panthers, all rodents.
Underrated: Domestic cats.

Nah, of course this could be an oversimplification, but at least that's what I've seen lol


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 9, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> In Korea:
> 
> Overrated: All canines, all vulpines, all panthers, all rodents.
> Underrated: Domestic cats.
> ...



Really? That's... well, I find it difficult to believe. Cats are adored and worshiped everywhere that I know of XD
(unless you're talking about fursonas and anthro'd art, then I have no idea)


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 9, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Really? That's... well, I find it difficult to believe. Cats are adored and worshiped everywhere that I know of XD
> (unless you're talking about fursonas and anthro'd art, then I have no idea)



Yup, fursonas! 

Well, in fact, some people with more than one sona actually have a fair amount of domestic cats, combined. But most of the time, that's not their 'main' sonas as I have observed, so...

+
Other than the furry fandom, domestic cats are equally overwhelming. >p<

++
I may be wrong, tell me if I am, anyone! (I'm trying to lure out Koreans and/or those who have knowledge on Korean furries UwU)

Edit: I got new infos these days and discovered cat sonas of Korean furry was roughly 20%, instead of 0! OwO


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2021)

Overrated: Samsung TVs

Underrated: LG and Sony TVs.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 12, 2021)

Overrated: PlayerUnknown's BattleGrounds
Underrated: Super Animal Royale


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Overrated: Dawn of War

Underrated: Gladius: Relics of War.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 12, 2021)

Overrated: Tim Horton's coffee

Underrated: Stewart's Shoppes coffee (that's a regional gas station in my state that sells great coffee.)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 12, 2021)

Overrated: Peperoni

Underrated: Margherita


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Overrated: My Hero Academia

Underrated: Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## Kumali (Feb 12, 2021)

Overrated: Starbucks
Underrated: independent coffee shops everywhere


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Overrated: Space Marines

Underrated: Orks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 12, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Overrated: Starbucks
> Underrated: independent coffee shops everywhere



Can I 'like' this about 776,843,999 times?


----------



## Punji (Feb 13, 2021)

Overrated: PVP shooters
Underrated: CO-OP PVE shooters


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 15, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> In Korea:
> 
> Overrated: All canines, all vulpines, all panthers, all rodents.
> Underrated: Domestic cats.
> ...


It's okay to be wrong, even if it's an entire country.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 15, 2021)

Overrated: "Pro Gamer/Master Race mentality"

Underrated: Not giving a shit about trying to 1-up someone in life over a video game, and instead just having fun playing using whatever platform and skill you have to work with. 



I've met quite a few losers at life who judge people and make it personal on the basis of what they use and their gaming skills. Weeaboos do the same shit with "you're an uncultured swine because you like American cartoons and not these shitty animes I'm obsessed with", as if they know anything about Japan, or its culture.


----------



## metaphysics (Feb 17, 2021)

Overrated: Halloween

Underrated: Dressing up for no reason


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 17, 2021)

Overrated: Tucker Carlson

Underrated: Geraldo Rivera's epic mustache


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Feb 19, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Overrated: Power metal
> 
> Underrated: Black metal


Overrated: The black metal aesthetic, which allows terrible musicians to throw on some corpsepaint and pretend to be kvlt to mask their lack of talent.

Underrated: Black metal made by competant musicians with an actual vision and creative work in mind.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 19, 2021)

BlackDogYodel said:


> Underrated: Black metal made by competant musicians with an actual vision and creative work in mind.


While I don't fully disagree, except aesthetic is there for a purpose and an important part of the theme of the particular music, I translated the rest into, "hipsters who play blackgaze and/or post-black metal, and don't represent anything actually to do with black metal, in musical origin/roots, or style". Out of the ones I've heard who still wear their corpsepaint, still retain their vision and creative work as opposed to ones who cleaned up their sound too much as well as their faces to where they've practically changed their genre of music into something more reminiscent of run of the mill "modern melodic metal".


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I've met quite a few losers at life who judge people and make it personal on the basis of what they use and their gaming skills. Weeaboos do the same shit with "you're an uncultured swine because you like American cartoons and not these shitty animes I'm obsessed with", as if they know anything about Japan, or its culture.



Often times, I will respond to weebs with "Oh I don't really like these chinese cartoons, they are too cutesy and whimsical for me." 

In reality, I do enjoy some anime, but it is not worth my time sharing what I like with someone who thinks they are better than everyone for liking something. Goes for gaming, music, hobbies, everything really.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 20, 2021)

Overrated: IPAs

Underrated: Shower Beer


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 22, 2021)

Overrated: Essential oils

Underrated: The smell of rain on dry soil and vegetation during a summer thunderstorm.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2021)

Overrated: tea.

Underrated: coffee.


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Feb 23, 2021)

Overrated: "REALISTIC GRAPHICS" in video games
Underrated: SOLID Gameplay


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 25, 2021)

Overrated: mtn dew
Underrated: schweppes ginger ale


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 26, 2021)

Overrated: "Badfish" by Sublime
Underrated: "Panic" by Sublime w/ Rome


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Mar 1, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> While I don't fully disagree, except aesthetic is there for a purpose and an important part of the theme of the particular music, I translated the rest into, "hipsters who play blackgaze and/or post-black metal, and don't represent anything actually to do with black metal, in musical origin/roots, or style". Out of the ones I've heard who still wear their corpsepaint, still retain their vision and creative work as opposed to ones who cleaned up their sound too much as well as their faces to where they've practically changed their genre of music into something more reminiscent of run of the mill "modern melodic metal".


I wouldn't say the aesthetic is really an important part of the music anymore. It's just visual shorthand for the style, and a rather shallow one at that. The stuff from the 90s (ignoring the music from the so called first wave of black metal) was about a rejection of the over produced death metal scene, the notion of what a song should be, and even what we might call the trappings of western civilization if we go into the abstract. It actually stood for something. Nowadays, far too often, i see people caught up in the "evil" aesthetic they associate with the music. Bog standard tremolo riffs with the same played out blast beats while some guy shouts about satan or some other low rent nonsense. Instead of creating new, interesting music (which i would consider blackgaze and/or post-black metal to be, even if i don't listen to it much. It's great to see people take the atmospheric dissonance associated with the best of the genre and take it to new places. You could do some amazing things by taking the trappings of the black metal sound and adding in some jazz theory, for instance). It's gotten to the point where the hacks that create the generic, soulless shit don't even pretend to take it seriously as an artform. Who needs to create anything interesting when you can play the same old shit and throw some "we're kvlt for the luls" drivel on top of it to excuse the mediocrity of the work you've produced?

Maybe i'm biased, as i know some people in the industry who are just...jokes. Playing for a paycheck and a cultivated reputation, but the "scene" seems to be in a pretty sorry state all things considered.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 2, 2021)

BlackDogYodel said:


> I wouldn't say the aesthetic is really an important part of the music anymore. It's just visual shorthand for the style, and a rather shallow one at that. The stuff from the 90s (ignoring the music from the so called first wave of black metal) was about a rejection of the over produced death metal scene, the notion of what a song should be, and even what we might call the trappings of western civilization if we go into the abstract. It actually stood for something. Nowadays, far too often, i see people caught up in the "evil" aesthetic they associate with the music. Bog standard tremolo riffs with the same played out blast beats while some guy shouts about satan or some other low rent nonsense. Instead of creating new, interesting music (which i would consider blackgaze and/or post-black metal to be, even if i don't listen to it much. It's great to see people take the atmospheric dissonance associated with the best of the genre and take it to new places. You could do some amazing things by taking the trappings of the black metal sound and adding in some jazz theory, for instance). It's gotten to the point where the hacks that create the generic, soulless shit don't even pretend to take it seriously as an artform. Who needs to create anything interesting when you can play the same old shit and throw some "we're kvlt for the luls" drivel on top of it to excuse the mediocrity of the work you've produced?
> 
> Maybe i'm biased, as i know some people in the industry who are just...jokes. Playing for a paycheck and a cultivated reputation, but the "scene" seems to be in a pretty sorry state all things considered.


Music to me, in various genres, metaphorical or not, is having a sort of spirit to it, and part of black metal is the scene that it originated from, especially during the 2nd wave, same with heavy metal in general, there's that darkness element that feels so washed down with a lot of newer bands, and they try so many new things to the point of watering the sound down, whether it's the composition, songwriting, vocal style, image, community attraction, and spirit (if you will) associated with the genre. It's like how a lot of metalcore and melodeath bands took a heavy genre and made their band names a whole sentence long and started writing boyband type lyrics, and that type of "rebellion" doesn't sit well with how the music was intended, or has this tainted image of what metal is supposed to be about, and the rebellion is more along the lines of teen angst as opposed to true spiritual essence and philosophical-type rebellion handed down from the original bands and the way they played that was synergistic with their philosophies and image. The same can be said with hardcore punk and how post-hardcore is sort of the tainted version of that, played by people who seem to not know anything about what hardcore is. It's a strong opinionated argument, sure, but I honestly do not like bands who are just "in a genre" playing for the wrong (heavily commercialized) audience, not keeping true to the genre origins, if not musically, but lyrically, philosophically, etc, and just "in name only" essentially. I feel the same about country music, even if I listen to a little bit of it.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 5, 2021)

Overrated: brand-new cars purchased on credit.

I had to visit a Honda dealer the other day to grab an order from their parts department for my job and I was endlessly hounded by some of the cleanest, elegant, and polite people to have ever graced this planet. The facility was spotless, everything was white and shiny, and everything smelled pleasant.

I ran out of that joint (_everything _there felt "fake") with the part and sped off of the parking lot like a banshee. All the while I was there, I kept thinking to myself, "Wow, this is where people's financial futures go to die".

I basically ruined the idea of auto financing/new cars for myself after I learned how interest worked, how much gold there is in the used car scene, how cars depreciate like rocks over their lifespan, and how a little car repair knowledge could save me thousands of dollars over the years. Now it's impossible for me to see a new car without immediately registering it as a depreciating asset that's fixed to a 550+ dollar/month car note.

Underrated: the federally-backed student loan is one of the most shockingly insidious personal loans in contemporary existence. They are a socially-sanctioned predatory loan that is on the same level of scumbaggery as a title-backed cash loan, payday loan, tax refund loan, or an in-house financing auto loan (particularly those that are processed through those *INCREDIBLY *crooked small-scale car lots you see in poorer communities). Impervious to bankruptcy and possessing an APR higher than that seen on the average American mortgage of the last three years, they are primarily targeted at the most impressionable, poor, and financially-ignorant members of our society (teenage high school graduates) whose only actual tangible interactive experience with money consists mainly of getting a weekly allowance from their parents or receiving cash gifts from their generous grandparents on specific holidays.

If you are an academic advisor/career counselor/general counselor at a high school and you regularly promote the idea of higher education to your students _without _informing them of the huge financial risks associated with such an action, you are scum.

Period.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 6, 2021)

Overrated? Clint Eastwood’s acting

underrated? Tilda Swinton’s acting


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Mar 6, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Overrated? Clint Eastwood’s acting
> 
> underrated? Tilda Swinton’s acting


Also
Overrated: Clint Eastwood
Underrated: Lee Van Cleef


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 7, 2021)

Overrated: Online multiplayer

Underrated: Playing offline by yourself now and then to enjoy the peace and quiet


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Overrated: Online multiplayer
> 
> Underrated: Playing offline by yourself now and then to enjoy the peace and quiet



Makes killing NPC's and going around with your own story fun.


----------



## oappo (Mar 8, 2021)

Overrated: "Play for loot/reward" mentality in games 
Underrated: "Play because I enjoy this activity" mentality in games 

Especially applies to MMOs.  It's so tiresome how almost every MMO is just some gear treadmill. I think there's definitely more potential in them if they broke away from this concept (and players let them). Don't get me wrong, I know some people enjoy gaining new gear and all, but it's taken way too far a lot of the time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

Overated: Death Guard.

Underated: Daemons of Nurgle.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 3, 2021)

Overrated: Starbucks

Underrated: Any Kava lounge


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 3, 2021)

Overrated: hit singles.

Underrated: the other, less popular songs on a music album.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2021)

Overrated: Skyrim

Underrated: Dragon Age


----------



## Kumali (Apr 3, 2021)

Overrated: The Chieftains once they started recording with every pop, country and rock star under the sun to sell more records.

Underrated: The Chieftains up until about 1981 or so.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

Overrated: Stark all white interiors.

Underrated: Dense, rich wallpapers you can get lost in.


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Apr 14, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Music to me, in various genres, metaphorical or not, is having a sort of spirit to it, and part of black metal is the scene that it originated from, especially during the 2nd wave, same with heavy metal in general, there's that darkness element that feels so washed down with a lot of newer bands, and they try so many new things to the point of watering the sound down, whether it's the composition, songwriting, vocal style, image, community attraction, and spirit (if you will) associated with the genre. It's like how a lot of metalcore and melodeath bands took a heavy genre and made their band names a whole sentence long and started writing boyband type lyrics, and that type of "rebellion" doesn't sit well with how the music was intended, or has this tainted image of what metal is supposed to be about, and the rebellion is more along the lines of teen angst as opposed to true spiritual essence and philosophical-type rebellion handed down from the original bands and the way they played that was synergistic with their philosophies and image. The same can be said with hardcore punk and how post-hardcore is sort of the tainted version of that, played by people who seem to not know anything about what hardcore is. It's a strong opinionated argument, sure, but I honestly do not like bands who are just "in a genre" playing for the wrong (heavily commercialized) audience, not keeping true to the genre origins, if not musically, but lyrically, philosophically, etc, and just "in name only" essentially. I feel the same about country music, even if I listen to a little bit of it.


I wouldn't say bands that try new things water the sound down, it's part of a necessary evolution. Taking what came before and creating something new with it, the alternative is rehasing the same old tropes with little real understanding of what inspired them. Even if the new stuff is just expressing generic teen angst, if it's somewhat original it's fine. I don't think the original spirit of a genre can ever be recaptured, nor should you try to do so. Everything's a product of its time, and the experience and outlook of those original bands is theirs alone.


KimberVaile said:


> Overrated: Skyrim
> 
> Underrated: Dragon Age


Dragon age is bad and you should feel bad, all of Bioware's games have been awful. Skyrim is terrible though, no arguments there.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 14, 2021)

BlackDogYodel said:


> I wouldn't say bands that try new things water the sound down, it's part of a necessary evolution. Taking what came before and creating something new with it, the alternative is rehasing the same old tropes with little real understanding of what inspired them. Even if the new stuff is just expressing generic teen angst, if it's somewhat original it's fine. I don't think the original spirit of a genre can ever be recaptured, nor should you try to do so. Everything's a product of its time, and the experience and outlook of those original bands is theirs alone.
> 
> Dragon age is bad and you should feel bad, all of Bioware's games have been awful. Skyrim is terrible though, no arguments there.


Hell, nah. Bioware was amazing in the 90s to late 2000s. Baldurs gate and NWN are greats


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Apr 14, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Hell, nah. Bioware was amazing in the 90s to late 2000s. Baldurs gate and NWN are greats


Ah, going back into the mists of time are we. Fine, while Bioware have been a joke for at least a decade now i will concede that Baldur's Gate and Neverwinter Nights were at least ok.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

BlackDogYodel said:


> I wouldn't say bands that try new things water the sound down, it's part of a necessary evolution. Taking what came before and creating something new with it, the alternative is rehasing the same old tropes with little real understanding of what inspired them. Even if the new stuff is just expressing generic teen angst, if it's somewhat original it's fine. I don't think the original spirit of a genre can ever be recaptured, nor should you try to do so. Everything's a product of its time, and the experience and outlook of those original bands is theirs alone.


I don't consider many new popular "heavy metal" bands as evolution, neither what passes off as modern hip-hop.


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Apr 14, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't consider many new popular "heavy metal" bands as evolution, neither what passes off as modern hip-hop.


I don't listen to the new popular stuff at all, it's all a commercial product designed for the "alt" market nowadays. As always the gems are buried underground.
Here's an example of something i'd consider as evolutionary, although some wouldn't even consider it metal:





When it comes to hip hop, what are we talking about. Drill? Mumble rap? The UK scene can be interesting, but if we're being strict the latest modern hip hop i'd rate is Earl Sweatshirt and Tyler's earlier stuff.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Overrated: Quantity over Quality

Underrated: Quality over Quantity


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Overrated: Pizza Hut, Dominoes, Papa John's

Underrated: local, family-owned pizzerias.


----------



## Rayd (May 4, 2021)

overrated - modern hip hop & rap.

underrated - 2000's hip hop & rap. the era of melody, overuse of synths, and extremely blatant auto-tune.


----------



## just.chillin (May 4, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> Overrated: Metalcore
> 
> Underrated: Smooth Jazz from '90s-'2000s era _Local on the 8s_


We need to switch places then because all I hear through the streets is that smooth jazz elevator music while no one even knows what metalcore is.


----------



## just.chillin (May 4, 2021)

Overrated: cheaply made chinese made items
underrated: good quality, sturdy and locally made items


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 4, 2021)

Overrated: Giving people gifts on holidays.

Underrated: Just giving someone a gift at a random time to surprise them.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

Overrated: "Never Gonna Give You Up" by Rick Astley

Underrated: "Together Forever" by Rick Astley


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 5, 2021)

Overrated: Intel 

Underrated: AMD

"Runs away from the incoming firestorm"


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2021)

Bigjackaal48 said:


> Overrated: Intel
> 
> Underrated: AMD
> 
> "Runs away from the incoming firestorm"



I have never had an intel product work as intended. 
I made sure to research before buying my new pc and got amd. Hasn't given me any issues and works as intended. 

You are safe.
You have allies here.


----------



## Furrium (May 5, 2021)

Overrated: Marvel

Underrated: DC


----------



## Kumali (May 5, 2021)

Overrated: Pink Floyd.

Underrated: Jethro Tull. (Why the hell aren't they in the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame by now?)


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I have never had an intel product work as intended.
> I made sure to research before buying my new pc and got amd. Hasn't given me any issues and works as intended.
> 
> You are safe.
> You have allies here.



I've had my Ryzen R5 1600 for 4+ years right now with zero issues. And no shock outperforms the i7 6700k i had in my past PC, Since 4 cores was showing it limits in newer games. Been nothing but "Cope" from the Intel side since they have nothing to outperform AMD with, Still like Nvidia though for GPU's.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 6, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> We need to switch places then because all I hear through the streets is that smooth jazz elevator music while no one even knows what metalcore is.


That's a good thing, I'd say.


----------



## kelliegator (May 6, 2021)

Furrium said:


> Overrated: Marvel
> 
> Underrated: DC


Huh. I was gonna make a comment about comics instead but I was gonna say...

Overrated: Marvel and DC.

Underrated: All other comics.

Don't be mad at me. ;w;


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

overrated: human's "human?".

underrated: human's "animal?".

can someone translate this properly.

human language is confusing.

you've got like a bazillion words for irrelevant abstract garbage and way too few words to describe practical concepts.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 9, 2021)

Overrated: Celebrity worship.

Underrated: Eating ice cream straight from the box.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 9, 2021)

Overrated : twitter
Underrated : deleting your twitter


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 9, 2021)

Overrated: Large chatrooms and servers

Underrated: Small chatrooms and servers


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 24, 2021)

Overrated: DragonForce

Underrated: Blazon Stone


----------



## Rayd (Sep 24, 2021)

overrated: mainstream power metal in general
underrated: underground power metal in general


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 24, 2021)

Overrated: Christmas
Underrated: Halloween


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Overrated: Christmas
> Underrated: Halloween



I'm pretty much gassed out on Christmas. The entire holiday has been corrupted by senseless consumerism. Same deal with Thanksgiving. Black Friday summarizes the absolute state of American culture in 2021.

The only positive thing about Christmas is that I sometimes get to visit my family to break bread with them and binge watch goofy sci-fi flicks with my dad.

The dinners and overall bonding are more memorable and impactful than any physical gift.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 24, 2021)

RAM said:


> I'm pretty much gassed out on Christmas. The entire holiday has been corrupted by senseless consumerism. Same deal with Thanksgiving. Black Friday summarizes the absolute state of American culture in 2021.
> 
> The only positive thing about Christmas is that I sometimes get to visit my family to break bread with them and binge watch goofy sci-fi flicks with my dad.
> 
> The dinners and overall bonding are more memorable and impactful than any physical gift.


Working retail will make you hate Christmas, it's BAD.  People will shamelessly pull "YOU'RE RUINING MY KIDS' CHRISTMAS IF YOU DON'T GIVE ME THIS FOR 75 PERCENT OFF" cards on you constantly.

e: oh yeah and watching someone mug the bellringer that was special


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2021)

My family did not celebrate Christmas when I was growing up, so it is like visiting a strange foreign country for me.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 24, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> My family did not celebrate Christmas when I was growing up, so it is like visiting a strange foreign country for me.


The household I was in stopped bothering with it when I was about 10 or so, though half of that was due to tensions between extended family members turning it into a shitshow and the rest was likely a certain degree of apathy towards the idea of holidays altogether from my mother

Didn't really matter much to me at the time, since it usually resulted in my birthday getting ignored/rolled into Christmas and I stopped giving a shit about birthdays pretty quickly anyway


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> The household I was in stopped bothering with it when I was about 10 or so, though half of that was due to tensions between extended family members turning it into a shitshow and the rest was likely a certain degree of apathy towards the idea of holidays altogether from my mother
> 
> Didn't really matter much to me at the time, since it usually resulted in my birthday getting ignored/rolled into Christmas and I stopped giving a shit about birthdays pretty quickly anyway



The good old extended family argument is perhaps a tradition best missed out on then. ;D
My parents spent most of my childhood having to dedicate large amounts of time to medical care for my sister, which is why hosting Christmas celebrations was a little unrealistic.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 24, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The good old extended family argument is perhaps a tradition best missed out on then. ;D


Given how nasty my grandmother and my mother were to each other, yeah.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 24, 2021)

Overrated: Diamonds and gold

Underrated: "Semi precious" stones and silver


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 24, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Overrated: Diamonds and gold
> 
> Underrated: "Semi precious" stones and silver


Branching off of this

Overrated: "Flawless" stones
Underrated: stones with a lot of veining, or interesting imperfections/inclusions


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 24, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Branching off of this
> 
> Overrated: "Flawless" stones
> Underrated: stones with a lot of veining, or interesting imperfections/inclusions


Yes, it's a lot more interesting seeing them in their natural forms.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

Uberrattad: humans are great/important.
Shit'rrattad: nature has all the answers.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 29, 2021)

Overrated: Excessive government/and or monopolistic corporation control over an individual's life

Underrated: A system that allows each individual to have maximum control over their own life without large corporations intervening in necessities


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 29, 2021)

Politicians should have a (official) boss so they can get fired when they screw up


----------



## Filter (Sep 29, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Politicians should have a (official) boss so they can get fired when they screw up


If a country has legit term limits and elections, they do have a boss. XD


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 30, 2021)

Filter said:


> If a country has legit term limits and elections, they do have a boss. XD


Well if say, I was to blow up a civilian family in a foreign country during my 6:45am to 2pm shift I'm pretty sure I would get fired on the spot, this doesn't happen when a president does it so politicians don't really have a boss yet


----------



## Rimna (Oct 1, 2021)

Overrated: Pepperoni pizza
Underrated: Margherita pizza


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 1, 2021)

Eh..... Dunkin' Donuts is the BEST donut brand in the world.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2021)

Extremely overrated : there's no such thing as a stupid question


----------



## Rimna (Oct 2, 2021)

Overrated: Working really really hard
Underrated: Taking a break and enjoying life.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Overrated: Pepperoni pizza
> Underrated: Margherita pizza


yes, thank you, holy shit

Overrated: extremely peaty 18+ year 300-dollar-a-bottle-minimum scotch
Underrated: unpeated scotches


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 5, 2021)

Overrated: Breakdowns

Underrated: Well placed guitar solos


----------



## Filter (Oct 6, 2021)

Overrated: Caffeinated coffee
Underrated: Decaf

I rarely notice a difference unless there is too much caffeine, at which point I might start feeling jittery. Decaf means I get to drink more coffee without feeling weird. The aroma is enough to wake me up, so to speak, and I like the taste.


----------



## Dr-Meat-Roll (Oct 8, 2021)

overrated: gamers who campaign against things.
underrated: anti-cancel-culture.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 8, 2021)

Overrated: Anime girls

Underrated: Furries


----------



## Regret (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Overrated: Anime girls
> 
> Underrated: Furries



Obviously.  Though, I get the feeling we have an innate bias on the topic. 

 Oh well, when you are right, you are right.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)

Dr-Meat-Roll said:


> underrated: anti-cancel-culture.


The best thing to say now is, "I didn't ask for your permission".


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 13, 2021)

Overrated: Generic YCHs.
Underrated: Meme YCHs


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 29, 2021)

Overrated: Led Zeppelin

Underrated: Santana


----------



## Oscar The Cone Snail (Nov 3, 2021)

Overrated: Pop music

Underrated: Lego


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 6, 2021)

Overrated: Believing everything the press says.

Underrated: Criticizing the press.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 6, 2021)

Overrated: Undertale was amazing.

Underrated: Undertale was okay.


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Sep 23, 2022)

overrated: Team fortress 2
underrated: Underverse


----------



## Kinguyakki (Sep 26, 2022)

Overrated: YouTubers, TikTok personalities, game streamers, any other "social media influencers" are really scraping the bottom of the barrel when it comes to "celebrity status."  It's weird enough to idolize actual celebrities like actors, musicians and professional athletes.  There's nothing impressive about social media personalities.

Underrated: Vanilla bean ice cream with melted peanut butter drizzled over it.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 26, 2022)

Overrated: War to resolve differences.

Underrated: Milk and swiss cake roles. Nom.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

Overrated: going to a steakhouse.

Underrated: sloooooowly cooking an awesome chuck roast w/ veggies in the crock pot.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 5, 2022)

Overrated: Overwatch 
Underrated: Team Fortress 2


----------



## Rayd (Oct 5, 2022)

overrated: elden ring
underrated: literally any other game in comparison


----------



## MaplePurrys (Oct 5, 2022)

Overrated: DSMP Youtubers

Underrated: The Minecraft OG's (Stampylongnose, JeromeASF, PopularMMO's, CaptainSparklez, basically every mc YouTuber in 2013-2014)


----------

